
Mulder and Scully to Re-Open the X-Files - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-32035562
======
to3m
Can't decide whether this is a good idea, or a terrible one.

Interesting link I found while googling for more info:
[http://www.forbes.com/sites/merrillbarr/2015/03/24/x-files-r...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/merrillbarr/2015/03/24/x-files-
reboot/)

~~~
fit2rule
I question the motive for this .. I believe it'll be a social-engineering
effort (propaganda) more than anything. I look forward to seeing what subjects
get addressed in the new series, and what relation it will have to
contemporary thinking on things like Snowden/NSA, global warming, etc. Lets
see if, yet again, people are snookered into thinking what everyone else
thinks, just because its popular on TV ..

~~~
to3m
Good point about the potential sources for material. I hadn't thought of it
from that angle. I hope the writers don't get too distracted, though, and work
events into the X Files world, rather than vice versa. (No shortage of ways to
spin things, but if they lack confidence, they might try to update the story
line to keep it "relevant".)

As for the propaganda aspect - well, of course, trust no-one :D But since I
lived from the UK, and watched the X Files as a teenager, that would probably
have passed me by. Older viewers in the US might have had a more sophisticated
take on it.

~~~
fit2rule
I was old enough when X-Files hit the scene to be highly dubious of it as a
means of propaganda'izing issues that I thought were being trivialized -
secret government programs, psychopharmaceutical experiments, cover-ups, etc.
I was also not at all trusting of Fox as a media group, because in the early
days of its existence it was pretty clear that it was a propaganda front for
the government.

------
Shorel
You mean Moody and Scully.

It's a bit hard to see him differently now.

~~~
Sharlin
A friend, born in the early nineties, recently told me that she watched
Californication first and, trying to later watch (the original) X-Files simply
couldn't take Duchovny-as-Mulder seriously having been primed by Duchovny-as-
Moody.

~~~
pan69
It's funny how some actors always seem to be themselves, not matter what role
or character they play. E.g. whenever I see Martin Freeman in anything, I see
him as Tim Canterbury (The Office UK).

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Canterbury](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Canterbury)

